# Hedgie Wont Eat Fruits and Veggies?



## Gretchhappens (May 31, 2016)

I keep trying my new baby hedgie (6 weeks old) on fruits and veggies and cooked meats (apple, peach, strawberry, cucumber, bell pepper, cooked chicken and hamburger meat etc etc) and she won't eat any of it. She may have taken a bite of the chicken but she wasn't keen on any of it. All she likes to eat is her dry kibble, and the occasional wet kitten food in small amounts. I'm worried this isn't enough nutrition for her, I would really like to get her on a more natural diet. Any thoughts? Or is her dry food (I don't know the brand, it's what her breeder gave me), and her wet cat food (Natures Balance duck, salmon, and chicken with veggies canned food) enough?


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

For how long have you had her?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If she's 6 weeks old you probably just brought her home a few days ago. You shouldn't try to feed new foods for at least 2 weeks after you bring your hedgehog home. Many babies don't like new foods and some hedgehogs never eat anything other than their kibble.


----------

